# Angebot vom Media Markt Verbatim SSD gut?



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,
Habe mir gerade den Media Markt Prospekt angeschaut und dabei ist mir die SSD von Verbatim aufgefallen. Sie hat 64 Gb und kostet nur 49€. Ist die SSD zu gebrauchen. Sie wäre nicht für mich sondern für mein Bruder sein Rechner als Systemfestplatte. Kennt einer die SSD habe die Marke eigentlich noch nicht mit SSD in Verbindung gebracht. Wenn ich denke wie Teuer damals meine erste 64gb SSD von Corsair war, ist das ein Schnäppchen dagegen.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2012)

Wenn nicht alle den MM-Prospekt haben, wäre die Angabe der genauen Bezeichnung eine Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Ist es diese hier? Verbatim SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA II (47477) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zumindest der Preis wäre dann OK. Der Controller sagt mir nichts.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

Im Prospekt ist leider keine genaue Bezeichnung dabei sonst hätte ich sie schon reingeschrieben. Aber die wo Softy verlinkt hat müsste sie sein. Finde den preis auch gut aber so sagt sie mir nichts


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Februar 2012)

50€ für 64GB ist billig für eine SSD, aber die Verbatim ist halt  auch nicht so dolle, kommt nur an die Grenze von SATA1 dran. Das ist  zwar immer noch deutlich schneller als eine HDD, und auch die  Reaktionszeit ist besser, aber es kann sein, dass Du damit nicht  wirklich die üblichen Vorteile einer SSD "genießen" kannst.


----------



## Hellbringer (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auch am überlegan ob ich mir diese Verbatim SSD fürs Notebook holen soll?
Mein Notebook hat SATA II Standard und die SSD soll nicht undebingt wegen der Performance ins Notebook, sondern wegen der robustheit.
Man bewegt das Teil ja doch mal im Betrieb und ich möchte die HDD nicht schädigen. 

Leider habe ich auch keine Details zur SSD gefunden. Was meint Ihr?

Verbatim 2,5" SSD 64 GB


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube schon, dass Du einen relativ großen Unterschied merken wirst im Vergleich zu einer HDD. Meine erste SSD war eine zu heutigen Verhältnissen sehr lahme OCZ Onyx 64GB, und auch da war der Unterschied deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## skullhead (24. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist es diese hier? Verbatim SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA II (47477) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Zumindest der Preis wäre dann OK. Der Controller sagt mir nichts.


 
genau die isses. die will ich mir auch zulegen. was meint ihr? beim grossen fluß hat sie 4,5 sterne bekommen...


----------



## winner961 (24. Februar 2012)

Also So schlecht soll die nicht sein mein Kumpel hat die auch gekauft und hab die ausprobiert die ist schon ok kommt aber nicht mal an meine HDD ran also so viel schneller ist die nicht . Meine SSD ist wirklich viel schneller


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

Naja für mich täte ich sie nicht holen. Wenn dann eine Samsung, Crucial oder Corsair. Aber für mein Bruder so als Systemplatte. Oder ich nimm doch lieber eine bekannte Marke mit 64gb die sind ja auch nicht mehr als zu teuer


----------



## stevie4one (24. Februar 2012)

Hier hatte schonmal jemand eine Verbatim SSD - Ende vom Lied sie war defekt. Aber ich gebe zu, für den Preis kann man schon schwach werden, gerade im 2.PC oder Notebook. Auch wenn sie nicht so schnell ist, bleibt noch: sie macht keinen Lärm und verbraucht weniger Strom.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Februar 2012)

Für den PC daheim würde ich sie mir nicht holen. Um ein altes Notebook günstig aufzurüsten dagegen schon.
Der Phison Controller ist nicht der schnellste, dafür erfahrungsgemäß aber immerhin stabiler als der Sandforce-Controller, die SSD macht leider nicht den großen Unterschied zu einer guten HDD.
Mit ner Crucial M4 zahlst zwar mehr, hast aber auch mehr Freude daran ^^


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

Ist glaub ich besser wenn er sich eine Crusail M4 mit 64Gb holt. Habe die auch mit 128GB als Datengrab bei mir. Der Preis ist halt verlockend erstrecht für meinen Bruder da er noch zu schule geht und ich keine lust habe sie ihn zu kaufen weil ich sein ganzen PC schon zusammengebaut und bezahlt habe.


----------



## Schmenki (24. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe mir die Bewertungen durchgelesen, da ich überlege mir auch eine zu holen.
Folgendes schriebt jemand bei Amazon, der einen SSD Benchmark absolviert hat:
"Also die SSD mal an ein SATA 2 bzw. SATA300MB/s System  angeschlossen(Sandybridge am SATA2 Port in diesem Fall)und siehe da, die  Werte werden besser:

Sequenzielles lesen 249MB und 167  schreiben, 4K 12MB lesen, 21MB schreiben, 4K mit 64 Threads 63MB lesend  und 35MB schreibend, Zugriffszeiten von 0,18ms lesend und 0,11ms  schreibend. Das ergibt 100 Punkte lesend und 84 schreibend, zusammen 236  Punkte."

Vielleicht kann sich jemand äußer, der auch so ein Benchmark mit seiner SSD gemacht hat?!

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## stevie4one (24. Februar 2012)

Hier hast du Vergleichszahlen vom AS SSD Benchmark - die Werte der Verbatim SSD sind nicht der "Bringer".


----------



## Schmenki (24. Februar 2012)

Ok. Also doch eher was anderes nehmen


----------



## Kruter (24. Februar 2012)

Schade, hatte heut auch das Angebot gesehen und war drauf und dran mir die SSD zu holen.. aber nachdem die ja nun nicht so der Burner ist heißt es weiter warten und auf ein gutes Angebot hoffen


----------



## wollsakko (24. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle die OCZ Vertex 2 ( https://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/31942?referer=geizhals.at )

Hab gestern ein Low-Budget-PC mit einem G530 Dualcore und der Vertex 2 zusammengebaut. Die Leistung ist umwerfend!
Der fährt hoch in 18 (!) Sekunden, ist bereits meine 4. aber auch schnellste SSDs.

Die Vertex 2 soll zwar mehr ausfallen, aber bei 3j Garantie...


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

wollsakko schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die OCZ Vertex 2 ( https://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/31942?referer=geizhals.at )
> 
> Hab gestern ein Low-Budget-PC mit einem G530 Dualcore und der Vertex 2 zusammengebaut. Die Leistung ist umwerfend!
> Der fährt hoch in 18 (!) Sekunden, ist bereits meine 4. aber auch schnellste SSDs.
> ...


 
OCZ ist bekannt dafür das sie öffters ausfallen. Damit macht man sich keine Freude. Man kann glück haben oder auch pech. 
Und wenn du sagst man hat 3 Jahre Garantie. Ich möchte nicht nach ein jahr mein ganzes System neu Aufsetzten nur weil die SSD den Geist aufgegeben hat. Wenn dann sollte man sich eine Corsair, Crusail oder Samsung kaufen . Die sind zurzeit die besten. 
Ich habe nur wegen der Verbatim gefragt, weil ich von der nichts wusste ob das Angebot gut ist


----------



## skullhead (24. Februar 2012)

Sooo... platte hab ich mir jetzt mal geholt. Ich werde mal berichten wenn ich sie drinnen habe.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

skullhead schrieb:


> Sooo... platte hab ich mir jetzt mal geholt. Ich werde mal berichten wenn ich sie drinnen habe.



Da bin ich mal gespannt wie du sie findest und lasse man den AS SSD Benchmark durchlaufen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. Februar 2012)

skullhead schrieb:


> Sooo... platte hab ich mir jetzt mal geholt. Ich werde mal berichten wenn ich sie drinnen habe.


 
Daran bin ich auch mal interessiert wie du sie so findest.


----------



## towelie2811 (24. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab sie mir heute geholt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Hab sie mir als Spieleplatte geholt um bei SWTOR die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen und die Nachladeruckler zu minimieren. Und da merk ich schon nen riesen Unterschied. Würde sie wieder kaufen....


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Kannst Du mal einen AS SSD Benchmark Screenshot hier hochladen?


----------



## mojoxy (25. Februar 2012)

Zuletzt haben wir ja nicht so tolle Erlebnisse mit der Verbatim gehabt. Kann aber auch am Zusammenspiel von SSD und MB liegen - war vielleicht auch nicht optimal. Bin aber auch mal auf deinen Bericht (viel mehr als auf den Bench - die Werte kann ich mir denken) gespannt


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> OCZ ist bekannt dafür das sie öffters ausfallen.



Mach ein andauernd draus, dann stimmt's -.- Die Dinger sind echt das Letzte. Hab keine, verkaufe sie nur. Reklamationen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Iceananas (25. Februar 2012)

Eine Suche in Google spuckt mir diesen Test aus. Ist eine andere SSD mit demselben Controller.

Die scheint ähnlich schnell zu sein wie eine Indilinx und ein wenig langsamer als die Sandforce. Sequenziell geht die gut ab aber bei 4k sackt die Leistung ein wenig ein.

TRIM und Garbage Collection beherrscht der Controller ebenfalls.

Scheint also ein gutes Angebot zu sein finde ich. Der Unterschied zu einer HDD immer noch riesengroß.


----------



## StefanStg (25. Februar 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Mach ein andauernd draus, dann stimmt's -.- Die Dinger sind echt das Letzte. Hab keine, verkaufe sie nur. Reklamationen vorprogrammiert.



Ok werde ich ändern. Das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedach. Wenn sich einer mit SSD nicht auskennt der glaubt das vill das sie gut sind und kaufst sich die dann. Nach ein nen halben Jahr kommen sie dann ins Forum und beschweren sich das wir den sowas empfohlen haben. 
Verkaufe sie? Warum hast du einen Laden


----------



## towelie2811 (25. Februar 2012)

Werde wenn ich von der Arbeit komme mal ne Benchmark zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## StefanStg (25. Februar 2012)

towelie2811 schrieb:


> Werde wenn ich von der Arbeit komme mal ne Benchmark zur Verfügung stellen.



Hört sicht gut an bin schon gespannt


----------



## A-N-D-I (25. Februar 2012)

...gut, dass ich nachgesehen hab, bevor ich sie mir geholt hab, war nämlich auch kurz davor 
Bin aber btw auch auf den Bench gespannt


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Verkaufe sie? Warum hast du einen Laden



Verdiene meine Brötchen neben der Schule als Aushilfe bei einer PC-Kette ^^
Nen Laden würde ich nicht haben wollen, als Existenzerhaltung ist das kein toller Job - als Aushilfe bzw. neben der Schule könnte ich mir aber kaum etwas besseres vorstellen.

Bin auch mal gespannt auf die Benches.


----------



## towelie2811 (25. Februar 2012)

So is zwar spät aber besser als nie  Aber auch wenn das was der Benchmark sagt nicht toll ist, muss ich sagen bin ich immer noch zufrieden.
Hab die Platte im Laptop und habs nur die Spiele drauf gemacht. Nachladeruckler und Ladezeit allgemein ist viel viel besser. Mehr wollte ich ja auch nicht.....


----------



## StefanStg (25. Februar 2012)

Hey das ist ja der Benchmark cool danke. Naja hält sich in grenzen mit der Leistung. Aber besser wie deine alte HDD das glaub ich dir. Ich bin froh das mein Bruder die sich nicht gekauft hat. Was mich eigentlich noch mehr intressiert wie lange die keine Probleme macht. Wünsche die viel glück mit ihr und das du lange mit ihr deinen Spass hast


----------



## towelie2811 (25. Februar 2012)

Naja wenn sie sich verabschieden sollte trifft es keine wichtigen Daten.....


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Benchmark. Sind jetzt keine Traumwerte, aber für den Preis der SSD geht das imo schon in Ordnung


----------



## BigT72 (26. Februar 2012)

ich habe die zur meiner Corsair Force GT 120GB gekauft als reine programm platte und bin begeistert.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2012)

Und wie ist so das allgemeine Gefühl des SSDs? Oder sind da nur Spiele drauf und gar kein OS? Hast du ein Laptop mit zwei 2,5"-Schächten?


----------



## BigT72 (26. Februar 2012)

Meinst du mich? Wenn ja ich habe die nur als platte für Programm und spiele. Win 7 habe ich auf meine andere ssd schau einfach auf meine Signatur.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2012)

Ne ich meinte den TS.


----------



## towelie2811 (26. Februar 2012)

Ja mein Laptop hat Platz für 2 Platten. Wollte sie auch erst für das OS nutzen, aber hab dann einfach mal zum Spaß nur Star Wars drauf gemacht zum testen. Aber das es so viel bringt hätte ich nicht gedacht. Daher bleibts jetzt wie es ist


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2012)

Gute Entscheidung. Mit der Verbatim als OS Platte haben hier im Forum ja schon ein paar ordentliche Probleme. Ob das nun allein an dem SSD lag, mag ich nicht beurteilen, da ich selbst keines zum Testen vorliegen habe.

Aber Laptop mit zwei 2,5" Schächten  Kann ja nur ein DTR sein, oder?


----------



## towelie2811 (26. Februar 2012)

Ja ist ein Medion Erazer X7813. Aber so unhandlich isser garnicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2012)

Leute gibts das Angebot bei MM noch? Weil dann hol ich mir morgen eine aus reiner Neugier und für 49€ kannst da eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## mojoxy (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber normalerweise gelten die MM-Angebote immer für eine Woche und wäre somit am Samstag ausgelaufen. Kannst ja mal bei deinem lokalen MM anrufen und nachfragen. Oft waren eh nur sehr wenige SSDs auf Lager und dementsprechend schnell vergriffen (angeblich gab es in manchen MM auch die m4 64GB zu dem Preis).


----------



## StefanStg (27. Februar 2012)

Ja das Angebot ist die ganze Woche noch. War gerade erst drinn da habe ich sie gesehen. War kurz davor eine zu holen aber habe es dann doch nicht weil ich ja schon zwei SSD´s habe und meine dritte für Spiele wird eine Samsung mit 256GB


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2012)

War eben im MM in Mannheim, Ausverkauft so ein ärger!
Schade wäre zwar auch meine dritte SSD im PC geworden aber Speicherplatz kann man nie genug haben!


----------



## Lyran (27. Februar 2012)

Naja, eine SSD wegen Speicherplatz zu kaufen kann ich jetzt nicht so nachvollziehen, grade bei den kleinen 64GB Versionen 

@topic: Hab mir jetzt auch eine Verbatim von MediaMarkt gegönnt und werde die im Notebook als C:\ einbauen. Bin mal gespannt, sollte ein großer Unterschied zur verbauten 5400rpm 80GB Platte sein


----------



## mojoxy (27. Februar 2012)

Naja Speicherplatz lässt sich ja bekanntlich nur durch mehr Speicherplatz überbieten - das gilt für HDDs genauso wie nun für SSDs. Kann das also schon verstehen


----------



## Verox (28. Februar 2012)

Hm ... Ich weiß warum ich damals 240 für eine der ersten Vertex 3 ausgegeben hab .... Sie ist einfach das Geld Wert : D 

 Sry halte nix von diesen Möchtegern SSDs. Preis ist nicht alles. ne 64 m4 ist da ja noch Preis"werter"

Die käme hochstens als systemplatte in nem htpc oder so in Frage oder in nem wirklich alten Notebook das man nicht wegschmeißen will ................


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

Genau die V3 war ihr Geld nicht wert (meine Erfahrung), aber darum geht es hier ja gar nicht.

Das man bei 0,78125€/GB keine Hochleistungswunder erwarten darf, sollte jedem klar sein (vielleicht sogar dem MM-Verkäufer, wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin...). Als OS-Laufwerk ist sie aber sicher ausreichend für den Einstieg in die SSD-Welt (solange keine Inkompatibilität mit anderer HW besteht).


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich auch so, als Einsteiger-SSD völlig ausreichend. Meine erste SSD war eine ähnlich "lahme" OCZ Onyx, aber allzu riesig war der gefühlte Performanceunterschied zur Crucial m4 auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Lyran (28. Februar 2012)

Hab mir das Teil jetzt ins T61 gepackt, wo es leider wegen Sata Limitierung "nur" 120MB/s read/write schafft. Trotzdem 3mal so schnell wie die alte 80GB Platte, von der Zugriffszeit ganz zu schweigen


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

Meine Rede! Bei solchen SSD sollte man sich nicht zu verkrampft auf die Benchwerte stützen, sondern eher von der gefühlten Leistung überzeugen. Und ich denke, da ist die noch ganz ordentlich dabei und sollte jede HDD als OS-Laufwerk schlagen


----------



## BRUMBRUM (15. März 2013)

Hi, habe die Verbatim 128. Für billig Teil I.O.  Ca 20% langsamer wie OCZ Agiliti.

Nach 1 Jahr  benutzung kakte das Teil aber zusehens ab.

Nach Firmware Update  war die Welt aber wieder I.O.!!!  Read 250/ Write 175 Satta II 4K eiert so auf 20 rum, gefühlt aber alles bestens!

( MyDigitalSSD mSATA...mal Googeln  irgendtein S5 Controler , glaube Marvin o.Ä, nicht v. MSATTA iritieren lassen blblba...
 V30)

Verbatim selbst bietet das Update nicht an.  Ist aber Zwingend, wenn mann mit dem Teil länger Spass haben will.

MFG


----------

